# More Distance wanted 12' Tsunami/HV30?



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

I just used my first heaver set-up and it's the first time that I've used a conventional. First off, I want to say that all of the advice here has been right on. Getting use to reeling a conventional took just like one cast. Also, like surf cat said the sweet spot on that rod (though I was using a bunker head), is 6oz., 5oz. tough to load, 8 oz. sinker and more of a lob. The first thing I noticed is that you need serious power with those rods...Got better but I think I was only getting around 50 yards. I was hoping that this would be my farthest casting set-up. I was probably getting 80 yardswith my okuma 9' solaris spinning and 4 oz weight with small bunker chunk.  
I think that it is apparent that you can't use one reel to do it all, and it just ends up being seomething that does everything mediocre. The Daiwa HV 40 that I was using is going to go permanently on my party boat rig and I'm going to suk it up and spend the money for a reel specifically for this rod. I had it spooled with 30# big game supreme (thick stuff which should be nice on the PB). The drag on that reel is silky smooth, but my ability to cast it was not the best. U need a bear paw to really thumb it right...my hands aren't small but it was a chore to put my thumb over the top of the spool. It was fully loaded so that probably added inertia. I was getting white fluff but no backlashes with the two red brakes. My thoughts are to buy an SHV 30 and spool that with 20# suffix tri? Looking for something durable, not terribly expensive, and that has line capacity. I think the 20# is needed to put a good bend in this type of rod. I did not have a chance yet to put red rocket fuel in it. I imagine that the smaller spool and smaller line capacity should make foor less fluff (less weight)? If u don't backlash, does fluff limit distance? On my abu 6500c my thumb works well and I get none of that fluff (with 30#pp). I was only using an overhand cast and many of my spots are limited to this type of casting b/c of room. Should I expect significant improvement with the smaller line and reel? Also, possibly considering the 525 mag, but it seems like to make this reel workable i'll have to get the H/O conversion--even more bucks  Also, concerned about its capacity. By the way, this set-up is strictly for chunkin.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

*525mag.....*

Go on and get a converted 525mag from H/O...You know you want it.

I did, and it's sitting on an Ocean Master 12' heavy action....by FAR my longest casting rod, with an 8oz and a whiting head......

It'll be a few more bucks well spent!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

That daiwa reel is a piece of junk... just to make you happy, I'll take it off you hand for $30.   ... Seriously..... you want more distance... you have to practice...   .. then you go to one of those casting seminars... they are good guys from what I've heard...


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

*Ok Crawfish!*

Okee-Dokilee Crawfish. What's your address?


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*casting*

I have the slosh 30 and started with the red (slow) brakes and never had a problem. I since have had it magged by Ryan at Hatteras Jack and that just make it all the better. You might be going to heavey on the line. I use 17lb suffix tri on all my surf casting set ups and have yet to have a problem and have landed some decent fish with it. The mag 525 is an excellent reel. If you don't want to go with the HO update (which I am told is excellent) just insert two mags from Radio Shack behind the mags already in the reel and you are good to go. I have done this with mine and have had no problem. Hope this helps ya with some of it. Don't know where you are located but if you are near me you are welcome to throw one or two of mine. And the seminar is a good idea, you would be surprized how much you don't know about things you think you do
(?) And like the man says, practice practice practice.... salt


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

*Line diameter?*

I'm thinking that a big factor could be the line, .023 diameter (303 big game is twice the # test that it seems most surf casters use). Also, the size of the reel may make holding it awkward. Has anyone out there tried surf casting the 40? Probably this reel would be fine with smaller line. Since I want to use 30# for the PB I may have get another in order to have a reel spooled with a more appropriate diameter line for surf casting. Also, there is the skill factor. I think that I cast pretty well with my smaller baitcasting and spinners, but i guess these big rods are whol diff. ball game requiring serious power.


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

17# test on 525 is the ticket, most caster's limit 20#big game to balance distance cast vs towing in nuclear submarines.now toothy fish with attitude, off a pier require more... and a pin rig..Wes


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> just insert two mags from Radio Shack behind the mags already in the reel and you are good to go


I have two 525mags, and I put extra magnets behind the stock ones in both reels. This setup works fine for me. I can push the magnetic slide down to 5 unless I'm casting in a strong head wind. 
Be warned, the magnets from Radio Shack will rust. I bought some from K&J Magnetics that are nickel plated. And they haven't rusted on me yet.  
http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=D31
I'm sure the conversion from HO would allow you even more control. It's not that expensive, either. 
If you decide to just buy the extra mags, stick one (size 3/16" x 1/16") under each of the two middle stock mags. They go UNDER the plastic magnet holder. 
Damn, I hope that makes sense. 
Again, stick one extra magnet underneath the two middle stock mags.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

*How full should I spool?*

I realize that I'm being a bit ADD. I've got to give it another go. How full should the spool be for surf casting? It's full which I know is bad (the Bait shop guy did it).


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> How full should the spool be for surf casting?


If you're talking about the the Daiwa HV 40, don't worry about a full spool. You should be OK with 300 yards of 20# test. 
I try to keep my reels (30SHV and 525mags) filled to the lip. And even a little more with the Penn. I put 225 yards of 17# Sufix Tri on the 525mags. That may cause you a few blow ups if you're just starting out. However, it's better to learn on a full spool - at least in IMHO. 
If you loose 50 yards of line on the Penn, even with a full spool, you may find yourself a little short of line when you need it. 
I might be fooling myself, but I seem to get a little more distance with my reels when they are full of line.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*full spool*

The only thing with a full spool is that it turns faster and if you are trying to control it, it will go faster. Full spool is good for blow ups, but 3/4 to half is easier to control.... salt


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi Guys - just a heads up on the line thing, thinner line does not reduce the spool diameter as much as thicker line during the cast so going to thinner line will need more braking to compensate and avoid over runs.

As the Saltshaker says, filling any spool to the brim is an over run waiting to happen.

Wow! Did I really agree with you then Bob????? 

As a general rule, on the larger reels such as the Penn 535 and Daiwa 30/40's a quarter inch from the top is a good place to stop winding.

Line wise, these are measured diameters:

Big Game 
10lb - 0.30mm - 0.012in
12lb - 0.35mm - 0.014in
15lb - 0.39mm - 0.016in
20lb - 0.45mm - 0.018in

Sufix Tritanium Plus
14lb - 0.35mm - 0.014in
17lb - 0.40mm - 0.016in
20lb - 0.45mm - 0.018in

Line diameter is always a compromise between diameter/abrasion resistance/strength.

PC#1


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I use either 14 or 17 lb Sufix on the 525 Penn, 20lb Sufix on the Daiwa 30. As already suggested, don't cram the reels completely full with line. 

Just a personal preference, I use the Penn 525 for maxing out distance, the Daiwa 30 when I feel I need a little more line capacity for letting bigger fish run.

JMO


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

P.S. A large bunker head is tough for anyone to throw, and it takes a big wieght to tow it any distance. Try a smaller chunk of bait and you can get by with less weight and greatly increase distance. 

I know, sometimes we want to use the whole head, I just accept the fact that I'm not going to toss a bunker head 150 yds. LOL


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

*Bunker heads*

Surfcat I was just thinking about the same thing...I may be able to do some serious casts with the present set-up if I don't cast a bunkerhead. I was just so excited about the new heavy set-up that I was dead set on casting the big stuff. Never even thought to put the regular bunker chunks on that rod. I have no experience casting that type of bait so I didn't really consider how much the bunker head could be effecting my cast....Hope to fish tomorrow.


----------

